# Anyone using V6 Supercharger?



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I loved this on my X and was wondering who was using it on their Bionic. It says on XDA that V6 will work on the Bionic. I'm going to give it a try. I'll report back tomorrow. If anyone has any tips, please speak up. Thanks!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Would it even have an effect on unleashed, or are these already implemented?


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

Thought about it, lol but even if there is a redraw, it's so fast I haven't really worried about it...


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been using the V6 Supercharger since the moment after I rooted, which is 5 minutes after I got my Bionic. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am running this script with your custom settings. Thank you. No button mobile

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## snowdriod (Oct 3, 2011)

What settings is anyone using, and do you really notice a difference? I ran the script on my OG Droid and could see how much it helped, just wondering how well it would work on this beast.
Thanks!


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not really familiar with what all these numbers mean so I'm also curious if anyone has a recommended settings combo to go with. I have the OOM grouping fixes + hard to kill launcher, but I want to try one of the minfree settings but don't know what the numbers represent. any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

There is a beta version which suggest a setting for you. It may be in a stable version now im not sure. A lot of people on d2 like option 9. I personally prefer 6
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your insight panthersfan! Do these options make any difference if the "Max RAM" changes which option one should use? The bionic has 1gb of ram so I don't want to set everything too low and sell my bionic short. would option 6/9 still be a good option in my case?


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I honestly don't think this has any benefits for the Bionic, this phone is a beast! I think it's intended for lower end phones with lesser ram as I see very little lag/redraws on mine. If there is any, it's hardly noticeable. Tell me if I'm wrong, but with a phone like this I believe messing around too much with it can end up causing you more problems than fixes. *Remember*, _with great power comes great responsibility_


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I also believe it's completely unnecessary on this phone, or any phone with 1GB. I used it on my x2 (helped) but our default presets are just fine.

If you have homescreen redraws using Blur (or any launcher) do this in terminal:

su
echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1>> /data/local.prop - then hit enter.
Reboot.

Check data/local.prop after reboot and you'll see the values. If you want, you can also open local.prop with a text editor and change the 1 to a 0. That makes it "bulletproof".

This works very well.


----------

